# Hey!



## carlcattau (Aug 18, 2010)

New guy to the forum. Its been awhile since I have kept mantids. Probably 6 years now. Just getting back into things.

I was really heavy into chameleons and geckos. Bugs just came along for the ride for awhile. After some time I really began working with alot of Phasmids, Mantids and Beetles.

It's nice to be back!

Carl


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 18, 2010)

Welcome back to the buggers! And welcome to the forum!


----------



## nickyp0 (Aug 18, 2010)

welcome back


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 18, 2010)

What kind u got, I nosey! welcome


----------



## carlcattau (Aug 18, 2010)

Lateralis.

Thanks for the welcomes everyone!

Carl


----------



## kebuchan (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey Carl

Welcome to the forum! What kind of phasmids do you have? I currently have none but am looking to start...

Kevin


----------



## Seattle79 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi Carl, nice to have you. Welcome.

-Kevin


----------



## carlcattau (Aug 18, 2010)

kebuchan said:


> What kind of phasmids do you have? I currently have none but am looking to start...


I only keep _Diapheromera femorata _ currently. I was out collecting tonight. Finally found a ova producing female this afternoon. Over the last few days I have mostly collected young males. Females seem hard to come by so far this year. Once the end of september approach's the females are much easier to find.

Carl


----------



## Rick (Aug 19, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 19, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## ismart (Aug 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

